# Private Mint Coins



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

What are your opinions on coins such as the Captain Moroni 1oz, .999 fine silver, bullion quality? 
I don't know if the LDS church is involved, but they are being advertised today at $23.25 for single coin buys.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Why not buy bullion rather than coins? I have a number of Eagles, because they are easily recognized as U. S. silver coins. Yes, I did pay a premium for this. For larger amounts I have bullion bars. When going to cash in a kilo bar it is nothing for the buyer to drill into it and check for purity. There are a number of notable and respectable bullion bars that are in ounce denominations and you will not pay a premium for them.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I can buy 1 silver eagle from https://www.texmetals.com/american-silver-eagle for that same amount.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I have no reason for asking other than curiosity, and I guess I prefer the look and feel of coins, and I also like to vary what I buy. Most of my silver is junk, with a few rolls of rounds, and my few gold purchases have been coins of varying sizes and from different countries.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

No problem with private mint coins aka rounds.
When selling they dont command a big premium over spot the way Silver Eagles do but thats ok because I pay much less of premium in buying too.

And since they are minted in 1 oz sizes, they will likely work just fine as a emergency currency, especially the big name rounds.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

This is just my .02 but Im going with US silver only because even the most uneducated person will appreciate old us coins. I think you would have to have a metal or coin expert to get full value for a round or foreign coin SHTF. But for general inflation insurance I think any silver put aside is a good thing. It all adds up right?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

When in Bahrain I bought the small 1 gram gold "bar".... small but easy to carry.Looked at the silver grams but haven't decided if I should buy???Input welcome


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

For gold the gram bars are a good idea since an actual ounce coin is so expensive that you could have a hard time spending it all in one place. For silver I wouldn't use anything smaller than the old dimes since everyone knows what a dime looks and feels like. If you showed me a gram bar of silver I would probably not accept it since I have no idea what the weight value of a silver gram is. But I am definitely not a coin or PM expert so I would stick with what I know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats why I like coins/rounds they aere easily appreciated/accepted by nearly all


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The problem with buying silver in gram bars, is that the premium to cover minting, etc., is too large of a percentage. With .999 silver currently hovering in the $.60 to $.65 range per gram, once you pay for the silver, premium, and shipping, you end up paying three times the value of the silver (at a minimum). As *mojo4* indicated, silver dime are probably your best value in small size silver. The larger the amount of PM (generally), the lower the percentage of premium.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> silver dimes are probably your best value in small size silver.


Yes

Metal Composition: 90% silver, 10% copper. 
*Total Weight: 2.5 grams*.

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1946-1964-Silver-Roosevelt-Dime-Value.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't like them. After the collapse there will be people who won't think they're real. I buy Canadian maple leaf coins and junk silver.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Mojo.........*

We buy a mixture of all, for different reason's. That being said, Silver is Silver, We buy Generic Rounds and Bar's, because there the best for Investment Purposes! But we also buy, Junk(Consitutional) American 90% dimes and qaurter's and Halve's for smaller Amount's of Silver.

So buy what you like, and based, on your Future Need's!

Cat and Turtle


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> I don't like them. After the collapse there will be people who won't think they're real. I buy Canadian maple leaf coins and junk silver.


Does that mean you'll only take the same in return? If so, it will greatly limit with whom you can do business and if not, you end up with the off "mint" coins/bullion you're avoiding.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Although I do have a some small sized, private silver, I don't normally purchase it. In a real scenario where people are relying on trade with PM's, or if I'm cashing in my PM's for whatever new currency is being used, many will be suspect of any bars or rounds that they're not familiar with. It's hard for me to imagine where whoever is receiving the silver will trust or be wanting to acid test each gram or each tenth ounce private issue. If selling a 100 Oz Apmex, Matthey, or Scottsdale, Engelhard, etc., then I can see them willing go through the trouble to drill/test the bar. But hey, I'm no expert and this is only my opinion. It's just what I believe may be the case. None of us have a crystal ball all we can do is go with our gut and make the best decision we can based on the information at hand. 

I've accumulated between 2000 and 2500 grams of sterling to send off to the smelter, but I'm holding it back and hoping for a bit of a price increase before I do. With my luck, I'll probably wake up one morning and find that someone's invented a way to turn dirt into PM's...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Depends on your buying purpose. If it's a wealth preservation approach, then silver is silver (.999, junk, etc.). If it's for barter then you have to assume the other person knows how a 1964 dime is worth more than a 1966 dime otherwise you'll be better off with .999 silver over junk. Eagles and Maples and... might get you a little more if you're cashing them as they are more widely recognized but I'm guessing most preppers are looking at the long term hold not the buy/sell quick trade approach.


----------

